# Mouse prego with no male??



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

So i have a mom and her babies are about like 16-17 days old. I seperated the male mouse about 2 days before birth and its seem some how she is prego again???? She is getting big and she has not been with a male, this for me is very weird and upsetting that she is going to have 3 back to back litters (HOW THE HECK DID SHE GET PREGO). Can they like store sperm or something lol

I need help lol if someone can help me resolve this i would greatly apreciate it. I am sure she is pregnant too And there is a screen top i only take off when i either change water give food or bedding. I have no mice loose either GGRRRRR Why mee lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are any of her babies male? One of them could have gotten the mother pregnant....


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

she is already showing so im geussing she is about 2 weeks prego and 2 weeks ago the babies were only like 3-4 days old?? 
Can they hold sperm somehow not trying to be nasty or anything cause I know that fish and mice are different but a female guppy can hold a males sperm for over about a month I think that would make more sence to me but i my self dont think its possible but who knows?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i did a little research and to my beleife alot of people say they can and have had seprise litters do to this. It says that they can hold sperm for upto 4-6 months!!! Thats what im going with cause there was no male in her presents and she is started to show so i do beleive it now.!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

With breeding Chinchillas (I know they are not mice but still) you can have something called a breed-back, or something like that. Pretty much what it is, is she can be pregnant, while pregnant.. So she can have a litter that's due June, and then have one again in July, (Gestation is 111 days for them) It would not surprise me if mice could do something similar.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thats cool but not cool if you dont want back to back pregnancies, I honestly do not want another litter from this female not cause i dont like her but i already know what colors the pair produces blue, black, brown and some i dont know what to call it lol. And i wanted to mate another female and i dont want multiple litters going at once cause i dont want to get overwhelmed with mice lol. Not to mention i would like to give her a brake 3 pregnancies back to back aint that unhealthy??


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Back to back litters in any animal is unhealthy normally. You want to give the girl a nice rest.

If she cant handle the liter once its born, you can foster them to another mom or cull them.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

she looks really healthy and every thing i geuss thats a good think in a bad way lol she is a very good mum and she dont have any signs of giving up so i think there will be no need for fostering. After she has them she never having babies again lol I think?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I have heard they can retain sperm for 2-3 days but i never knew if it was true or not.

once hey are born you might want to cull the new litter so mum recovers quicker and you dont have to deal with the exra mice.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

If you're sure she is pregnant again, then you may have had a wild mouse male visitor, my mouse merida who also had an accidental back to back litter, I was afraid that (somehow) she had also gotten pregnant a 3rd time even though I removed the male a few days before the 2nd litter was born as well, she started getting huge, then all of a sudden she slimmed back down, I've heard that it can be something with swelling of the uterus after giving birth or something (can't remember where I read it) cats will do it, after they've had kittens, their uterus will swell, giving them a "pregnant" look, not sure though, but no 3rd litter, and ofcourse her weight gain has been unusual since then too, so I dunno what it was, but she wasn't pregnant a third time thank glosh


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Curious, i had a doe that was left with a buck untill a couple of days after. (By mistake) she swelled up and looked pregnant and then suddenly slimmed again. I thought her or the other mother she was with ate he new borns as they allready had 12, 3 week old pains to deal with (though there was no blood) so i wonder if it was that instead.

The mothers where togeather from the start but had litters 3 days apart.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, will be very interesting to see if she gives birth or what happens.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

She did give birth and she culled her self and there is like 6 left and there very small compared to her previous litters??? She lays and feed both litters at the same time lol


----------

